# First face piercing - which one? If any at all...



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

I see there are lots of girls and ladies with piercings around here so I thought to ask you for an opinion. 

I was fascinated with piercing since early adolescence, but never got around to do anything more than 4 holes in my earlobes.

And recently I got that idea stuck in my head again! So I'd like to do something about it.

Well, nothing big for the start. I was thinking nostril or eyebrow or both. And someone suggested vertical labret would look great on me.

I'll be self-critic enough and say that I know I have weird face shape - high  cheeks and bigger head, so I'm kinda in doubt.

I was thinking something like this for the eyebrow:






and a stud for the nostril.

So not to repost pics from New Year's FoTD post  here (well, most decent looking and recent ones) *here's a link* where you can see more pictures.







Not really close-up, but you can see the size of my head, hahaha.

And few clickables











Sorry for pic spam, I couldn't decide how many and what kind of pics would be enough...

So, what do you think I should get? And if I should get anything?

P.S. I wasn't sure where to post this exactly...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 10, 2008)

of course this is a personal decision you'll have to live with...but....

I think you'd look great with a nose piercing! I just prefer seeing those on girls....but I probably will never do it, if anything I'll get a second pair of holes in my ears. I want to get a tattoo though


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 10, 2008)

Nose...Eyebrows piercings usually migrate!

I have my nose, tongue, and belly done...My nose is my favorite above all.  So definitely nose!  You'd look great!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with a nose stud or ring!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Nose...Eyebrows piercings usually migrate!

I have my nose, tongue, and belly done...My nose is my favorite above all.  So definitely nose!  You'd look great!_

 
What do you mean, migrate? They move through the hole? Or fall out?


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Your body tends to want to reject piercings..especially ones that are more on the surface, like an eyebrow.  So yes, there is the possibility that it could shift, or fall out completely.  There is really no way to stop this from happening either, you would just have to take it out before it scars to badly.  But then again, some piercings heal great with no problems like this at all..so it really just depends on your body.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 10, 2008)

What about a Monroe?


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_Your body tends to want to reject piercings..especially ones that are more on the surface, like an eyebrow.  So yes, there is the possibility that it could shift, or fall out completely.  There is really no way to stop this from happening either, you would just have to take it out before it scars to badly.  But then again, some piercings heal great with no problems like this at all..so it really just depends on your body._

 
Ah, yes, of course, I know about rejection. I've been reading a lot about it. To be honest, only things I'm worried about is infection (or god forbid some disease, but let's rule that out, shall we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and scars. I know there will be some trail...but I don't want it to get bad. Like, deform that part of my face.

Btw, icon love! I love Kurt!!!! :heart


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_What about a Monroe?_

 
Hm, I'm not sure I want to pierce 'front' of my face. Nose is not that obvious, and in most of the times after you take it out, it heals or is not visible much. And monroe is face piercing...If you know what I mean...Like, anti-brow, too.

They both look lovely, if only there would be some insurance there will be no holes on my face...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know does monroe makes some problems? With cleaning, eating,  gums, etc.?
Is it difficult to 'maintain'? I never thought of monroe much...


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Just make sure you check out the place you want to get it done at and make sure they are clean and know what they are doing, and as long as you take care of it you should be good!  

And personally, I like the nose, with a ring not a stud.  And also vertical labrets are great too.   All of my  piercings have been very  spur of the moment, I went in to lend support to friends and walked out with new  piercings.  And be careful because it becomes quite addicting!

This is my fav. Kurt picture.  It makes me happy!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_Just make sure you check out the place you want to get it done at and make sure they are clean and know what they are doing, and as long as you take care of it you should be good!  

And personally, I like the nose, with a ring not a stud.  And also vertical labrets are great too.   All of my  piercings have been very  spur of the moment, I went in to lend support to friends and walked out with new  piercings.  And be careful because it becomes quite addicting!

This is my fav. Kurt picture.  It makes me happy!_

 
yeah, of course I'll check the studio. I already have lots of friends with piercings and I asked them, checked on the internet and I'll go personally, too.

Haha, my friend after I told her I want one (she already has ring on eyebrow for few years), keeps asking me "when, when?" and she cheers for the brow. My mother cheers for nose. And If I ask another person i'll get some third answer.
I think my friend missed that excitement and who knows, maybe she gets out with new pierce! haha

And I don't think I have fav Kurt's art yet! I love so many of them! Did you see the calendar!? I so want to order it!!


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh ya, check out BME: Body Modification Ezine - The biggest and best online bod-mod site since 1994 if you have not all ready for all kinds of pics, info and ideas.  Its great!

No, I have not seen the calender yet but I will check it out for sure!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_Oh ya, check out BME: Body Modification Ezine - The biggest and best online bod-mod site since 1994 if you have not all ready for all kinds of pics, info and ideas.  Its great!

No, I have not seen the calender yet but I will check it out for sure!_

 
I spent some time on BME tonight...read some info and pictures, but only generally.

Thanks anyway!

And calendar is so cuuute! But no money on PayPal


----------



## bebs (Jan 10, 2008)

Association of Professional Piercers 
BME: Body Modification Ezine - The biggest and best online bod-mod site since 1994 

those are two great sites to get info on.. I've had many holes and both of those done (I've had over 70 done in my life so far and only have 8 in place at the moment)... so please keep that in mind, and I wouldn't get either of those two done again. on my self and many other people they scar or well more so they have left an intend on my skin. 

if you are only in school.. and are set on the idea and really like it.. well then go for it you only live once. if you are at a job it makes it a lot harder.. most visible piercings are frowned upon at job sites.. however ask your boss if its ok with them. if you are looking for one, or going to soon.. I would say hold off on it for a while. 

go some where safe.. talk to them.. make sure they only use internal threaded rings .. 

good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_Association of Professional Piercers 
BME: Body Modification Ezine - The biggest and best online bod-mod site since 1994 

those are two great sites to get info on.. I've had many holes and both of those done (I've had over 70 done in my life so far and only have 8 in place at the moment)... so please keep that in mind, and I wouldn't get either of those two done again. on my self and many other people they scar or well more so they have left an intend on my skin. 

if you are only in school.. and are set on the idea and really like it.. well then go for it you only live once. if you are at a job it makes it a lot harder.. most visible piercings are frowned upon at job sites.. however ask your boss if its ok with them. if you are looking for one, or going to soon.. I would say hold off on it for a while. 

go some where safe.. talk to them.. make sure they only use internal threaded rings .. 

good luck with whatever you decide to do!_

 
Hm, so you say eyebrow and...v. labret (or nose?) make worst scars? 

and I'm in school(uni) still, so I can go wild! hahaha


----------



## bebs (Jan 10, 2008)

my eyebrow wasn't too bad, however it caught on things like no other (towels among other things the most) it almost got ripped off a few times when putting clothing on too fast, as well as off.. that caused quite a few ah.. romantic moments to be put on hold to get it to stop bleeding.. not fun. so be careful! 

the nose.. I took out because it was getting annoying .. I could see the shinnyness right in my field of vision and it distracted me for about 10 months before taking it out and waving bye bye .. even though it was completely healed everytime I changed it out it hurt like it was getting the needle put back threw it. 

my lip.. I didnt really leave in to long because it annoyed me to no end.. I couldn't wear lipgloss.. lipstick or anything very well.  it looked like something weird coming out of my lower lip.. and in the end I took it out in about 3 weeks.. it healed really quickly (I had two of them done.. the "angel bites" I believe they are called.. one of them healed fine and the other is a little bit scared up.. both had the same treatment.. and the same person piercing it at the same time.. so I cant tell you why.. 

also with the lip.. it makes the skin weird.. cause the scar tissue is a different texture then normal


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 10, 2008)

This isnt exactly face, but I have my tragus and conch (and belly) pierced but I adore the conch and tragus the most. They heal well and if you wear your hair up theyre pretty noticeable!


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had (and still have) many piercings and I say if you're between nose & eyebrow, go nose.

I had my eyebrow done for maybe 1-2 years before taking it out and the scar is still pretty visible (and this was probably...3+ years ago.

My left nostril has been pierced 3 times and my right once; left individually 2x (spanning over the last 3-4 years) and then both sides pierced on the latest trip.  Previously, they had closed because the screw fell out while I was sleeping and I couldn't get them back in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I've had them repierced since August with no problems thus far! :knocks on wood:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I also think nostril piercings are "better" because they seem to be more accepted in a work environment as well.

But ultimately it's up to you


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 10, 2008)

please you are the telling the queen of big heads that you have a big head. I swear people have compared my head to a round version of a watermelon lol. I myself have three face piercings. my nosril, my septum, and a monroe. I love all of them esp. my monroe ( or medusa whatever you want to call it). I find that i have trouble with my septum ppl usually gawk or make some idiot comment so i end up wearing it up most of the time and then have people telling me i have boogers in my nose. I've never been one to care, but i literally have a 50ppl a day ask me the dumbest questions and make eww noises and stuff. I think that you would look fantastic with a lip ring or an eyebrow stud  but this is your personal choice but i feel that if you are doing it for the first time you may want to start smaller with something less noticeable like your nostril. I've never been a fan of eyebrow piercings they good on some people and all but i've always been afraid that i'd be the lucky person whose artist ended up hitting a nerve and freezing one side of my face. Like some of the other ladies suggested, BME: Body Modification Ezine - The biggest and best online bod-mod site since 1994 is an excellent resource.


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

How about your septum?


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2008)

i would go for the nose piercing!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 10, 2008)

I think a nose stud would look so cute on you! I have my monroe and i love it..it doesnt really get in my way except i play with it a lot sometimes haha. i'll post a picture of it ( beware!!) lol. but it was really easy to take care of/clean and is not very noticable!





click to enlarge


----------



## Annie (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_
go some where safe.. talk to them.. *make sure they only use internal threaded rings .. *_

 
I don't think this can be emphasized enough. If someone tries to use externally threaded jewelry on you, run! I know several people (myself included, sadly) who have gotten piercings that were doomed from the get-go because of externally threaded jewelry.

Also, BMEzine has a feature where you can look at pictures and read stories of piercings that were done at specific places, so it's definitely worth your while to look up some of the places in your area and see what other people have to say about them.

Mini-lecture aside, I think a nose stud would look adorable on you!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_How about your septum?_

 
I don't like the way it looks...:/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 

 
_I don't think this can be emphasized enough. If someone tries to use externally threaded jewelry on you, run! I know several people (myself included, sadly) who have gotten piercings that were doomed from the get-go because of externally threaded jewelry.

Also, BMEzine has a feature where you can look at pictures and read stories of piercings that were done at specific places, so it's definitely worth your while to look up some of the places in your area and see what other people have to say about them.

Mini-lecture aside, I think a nose stud would look adorable on you!_

 
Hm, could you explain to me the difference between external and internal threaded jewellery? I mean, how does it look?

Heh, and I doubt they would know for any piercing studio, not only in my town, but in my whole country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I have lots of friends who have piercings so I have someone to ask. 

Ah, I thought about nose and eyebrow when I posted this, now I got two more options: v. labret and someone suggested medusa...I must collect more votes, hahaha!

And thanks all ladies for their inputs!


----------



## messhead (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had several piercings but the only face ones I have had are the tongue (which I still have) and the monroe...

I loved the monroe, but not at first.... The stud they initially put in was really really obvious... But when I was able to change it out I was in love with it... It was very simple to take care of and it didn't hurt.

I ended up taking it out about a year ago because I didn't want it in our upcoming wedding pics and I didn't want a scar.

I have a very tiny, very unnoticeable scar that only I can notice because I knew it was there before!!! 

So IMO I would go for the nose or monroe.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 10, 2008)

I love that dark hair color on you.

Anyways, I would say either the nose or the monroe. Thats it. Only some people can pull off the monroe, but when you can, I think its the cutest thing. And a tiny little diamond in your nose would be cute. I wouldn't do the brow.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I love that dark hair color on you.

Anyways, I would say either the nose or the monroe. Thats it. Only some people can pull off the monroe, but when you can, I think its the cutest thing. And a tiny little diamond in your nose would be cute. I wouldn't do the brow._

 
Hehe, thanks! Check this out:





 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this color!!

(sorry the face - I'm usually pale + I was sickish + that color and I was just trying to get a photo of hair, so my expression is...ew)

I was so crazy about color changing! I was orange, red, purple, almost platinum...I would change color every month. And when I had that dark purple I suddenly wanted to be blond so my mother dyed me and I was blond in 2-3 months again. But that meant dying hair aggressively at least 2 times a month (no bleach). That was more than year ago, but I'm paying for it now - I have very dry ends (that old, dyed hair coming down) which my hair stylist is cutting every time. And I'm trying to grow out my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But it's getting better and my hair grows relatively fast.

Here and there when I see someone with some gorgeous purple, red or orange hair I want to dye again...But right now, I'm letting my natural grow.

Anyways, thanks for you suggestion. I'm in hell now. I was thinking about nose or eyebrow but now people suggested v. labret, medusa and monroe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_ 
I was so crazy about color changing! I was orange, red, purple, almost platinum...I would change color every month. And when I had that dark purple I suddenly wanted to be blond so my mother dyed me and I was blond in 2-3 months again. But that meant dying hair aggressively at least 2 times a month (no bleach). That was more than year ago, but I'm paying for it now - I have very dry ends (that old, dyed hair coming down) which my hair stylist is cutting every time. And I'm trying to grow out my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But it's getting better and my hair grows relatively fast.

Here and there when I see someone with some gorgeous purple, red or orange hair I want to dye again...But right now, I'm letting my natural grow.

Anyways, thanks for you suggestion. I'm in hell now. I was thinking about nose or eyebrow but now people suggested v. labret, medusa and monroe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..._

 
I am kind of crazy about changing my color too. When I was in school we would dye my hair in class like every two weeks lol, I always wanted something different. I wanted caramel highlights last year, they didn't work. So then I did red, then blonde highlights. I have done a lot of colors but my natural color is like dark brown (almost black) so I can't do as much as I want to do with it. Like I can't go blonde, or a honey brown or anything. I can only do highlights or like a really dark color.

 Lately I've been dying it this dark red color though and everybody loves it. I think its boring. But my hair also has 4 inches of dead damaged hair that needs to be chopped off so I'm doing that slowly. So once my hair is healthy again and when spring/summer comes I'll probably do highlights again. Or maybe highlights and then a funky color like purple or pink in my bangs. who knows!

Anyways, don't let the decision to pierce drive you crazy. If I were you, I'd take people's suggestions into consideration, but don't let them decide for you. My boyfriend doesn't want me to pierce my nose (what I was going to do) but I was still going to get it done. The two piercings I've been wanting is the nose and belly button. But lately I've been feeling the monroe. I can't decide. Just put a stud (or a magnetic earring) wherever you are thinking about getting pierced. That should help you decide.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Hm, I'm not sure I want to pierce 'front' of my face. Nose is not that obvious, and in most of the times after you take it out, it heals or is not visible much. And monroe is face piercing...If you know what I mean...Like, anti-brow, too.

They both look lovely, if only there would be some insurance there will be no holes on my face...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know does monroe makes some problems? With cleaning, eating,  gums, etc.?
Is it difficult to 'maintain'? I never thought of monroe much...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

my monroe was one of my easiest piercings.
besides my tongue

[i have, snakebites, monroe, nose, tongue and ears] 

both itimes i had my eyebrow done it rejected
and nose piercings are great,
but they can get a bit hard to clean , unless you have a lifetime supply of q-tips.

but back to the monroe.
i hurt a tiny bit if i opened my mouth like BIG like =O 
and it hasnt affected my gums one bit[ive had it for a year]


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 10, 2008)

what are snakebites?


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_what are snakebites?_


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 10, 2008)

When getting a piercing, you need to consider what kind of job you have and want to have. Piercings aren't permanent, of course, but I tend to look at mine like they are.

I think a nostril piercing is more socially acceptable than any other facial piercing, particularly if you wear a small screw (I wear a CBR in mine). The nostril piercing was a breeze to me. No pain, no infection, nothing bad at all.

I think that you'd look great with any of the mentioned piercings.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm a student so I don't have concerns about piercings. Or any kind of judgement. I was like that since childhood. Not caring much about social conventions. I dyed my hair in flaming red in elementary school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved it, my mom loved it, my friends loved it. 

I am having my own thoughts, but what I wanted to say is - I came here having only 2 options in my mind and now people suggested some more things that intrigued me and gave me some more thoughts.

Now I have to pick between 5 piercings except 2, lol.

Btw, do you know are there some speech problems with v. labret?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 10, 2008)

You are a student, but do you plan on having a summer job? Some offices are more laxed than others. I hate to be parental, but you might not care now but you may care when a piercing costs you an important intership.

I have known no one with a labret speech problem.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 10, 2008)

Of course, If anything important comes up, I'd even take them off, if that would mean so much to me. I'm not saying I'm totally careless or ignorant.

But I think neither of piercings I'd like to get are so drastic and eye-stabbing.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2008)

I had my lip pierced for 3.5 months.  I always wanted it done, so finally I did, but the novelty wore off.  Now I have a scar as a reminder, haha.  I wore a labret stud in it (it was on the left side) and it didn't affect speech, eating, etc.  I just had a bad habit of constantly chewing and biting on it, which drove some of my coworkers crazy (60 year old women apparently don't find a lip piercings fascinating, haha).

I also have a ton of piercings in my ears... 6 lobes (3 on each side, first hole was a 0g at one point), left conch, two left cartilage, and  an industrial style on my right.

My navel is also pierced 4 times... and I use to have my nipples, and two others in my ears.


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

Labrets and any kind of lip piercings, especially those down lower around the gums, can damage your gums and teeth. I know of a few people who had labrets and had to take them out because it caused their gums to recede. So I would consider that as well and look into it.

I have a belly and a tongue piercing. I got the tongue one done 1st back in like 1997. I can't believe I've had it for 10 years! And I have no plans to take it out. I like it because people don't notice it right away. And, you won't have to take it out for a job because people don't see it if you get it pierced far enough back.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Labrets and any kind of lip piercings, especially those down lower around the gums, can damage your gums and teeth. I know of a few people who had labrets and had to take them out because it caused their gums to recede. So I would consider that as well and look into it.

I have a belly and a tongue piercing. I got the tongue one done 1st back in like 1997. I can't believe I've had it for 10 years! And I have no plans to take it out. I like it because people don't notice it right away. And, you won't have to take it out for a job because people don't see it if you get it pierced far enough back._

 
Yeah I heard about gums, that's why I asked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want tongue because I have tiny speech problems, and I heard one girl with tongue piercing talking a bit funny - I saw her piercing coming in the way. 
PLUS, If piercer fucks up, chocolate will never be the same again.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to want my tongue pierced but I grew out of it. Its funny because when I was a senior in h.s. last year, all the sluts started coming to school with their tongues pierced (once they turned 18 they were allowed). It just made them look nasty, especially since they always had their tongue out of their mouth and were constantly playing with their tongue rings for attention. It was just dumb.

I knew a girl who had a lisp, she got her tongue pieced too. I guess she figured her speech can't get any worse. Her lisp was baaaad...


----------



## Annie (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I don't like the way it looks...:/



Hm, could you explain to me the difference between external and internal threaded jewellery? I mean, how does it look?

Heh, and I doubt they would know for any piercing studio, not only in my town, but in my whole country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have lots of friends who have piercings so I have someone to ask. 

Ah, I thought about nose and eyebrow when I posted this, now I got two more options: v. labret and someone suggested medusa...I must collect more votes, hahaha!

And thanks all ladies for their inputs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://www.piercing.org/pexy/jewelry/barbell/barbell.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 

 
_http://www.piercing.org/pexy/jewelry/barbell/barbell.html

Hope that helps. _

 
Oh yes, it did help a lot! I'll inspect carefully the jewellery they'll put on me!

Why in hell would anyone use it?! Maybe it was in use before internal ones, but now?!


----------



## Annie (Jan 11, 2008)

It's cheaper and more abundant than internally threaded jewelry.

You _can_ put externally threaded jewelry in your piercing, but it shouldn't be pierced with it, and you should only do it once it's completely healed. Keep in mind that th healing period for any piercing it a few months to a year.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I used to want my tongue pierced but I grew out of it. Its funny because when I was a senior in h.s. last year, all the sluts started coming to school with their tongues pierced (once they turned 18 they were allowed). It just made them look nasty, especially since they always had their tongue out of their mouth and were constantly playing with their tongue rings for attention. It was just dumb.

I knew a girl who had a lisp, she got her tongue pieced too. I guess she figured her speech can't get any worse. Her lisp was baaaad..._

 
I got mine when i was like.. 13. I dont find it slutty at all on me.or nasty.I dont play with it for attention either. lol.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_I got mine when i was like.. 13. I dont find it slutty at all on me.or nasty.I dont play with it for attention either. lol._

 
LoL I wasn't trying to sound mean or rude or anything. It was just funny being in school and you could've predicted all the girls that would pierce their tongues when they turned 18, it was ridiculous.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 14, 2008)

Go for the nose!

My boyfriend had his septum a few years before we met and ripped it out snowboarding!  He shoved a key ring through it to keep it open (gross, right?!!)

He also had his labret and we've been together 2.5 years now...when I met him, he was piercing-free and he can still stick a toothpick through his labret hole.

He used to pierce and he tells me no matter what you pierce, you're going to have a hole somewhere or evidence that you have had a piercing there at one point or another.

I have my nose pierced and I LOVE it!  My studs used to fall out a lot when I first pierced it, and shoving a new one back in caused infection once, but now I have no issues.

I forget it's there!  Only thing is sometimes my nose peels around it, I just clean it up with q-tips and take it out for cleaning every once in a while.

My friend Jenn can actually take hers out for days at a time and have no issues putting hers back in.  I haven't tried, but my nose has been pierced for almost 3 years.

Go with the nose or monroe for sure.  This is so gorgeous and lovely!

*I would suggest you get some stick on body jewels and wear them around for a while.  Put one on your nose, above your lip, etc. *


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Hm, I'm not sure I want to pierce 'front' of my face. Nose is not that obvious, and in most of the times after you take it out, it heals or is not visible much. And monroe is face piercing...If you know what I mean...Like, anti-brow, too.

They both look lovely, if only there would be some insurance there will be no holes on my face...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know does monroe makes some problems? With cleaning, eating, gums, etc.?
Is it difficult to 'maintain'? I never thought of monroe much...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got a monroe done and I couldnt eat for about a day. I took it out about 3 years ago and Iam left with a hole on my right side!! Its so annoying, people ask me if I can spit water through it.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Go for the nose!

My boyfriend had his septum a few years before we met and ripped it out snowboarding!  He shoved a key ring through it to keep it open (gross, right?!!)

He also had his labret and we've been together 2.5 years now...when I met him, he was piercing-free and he can still stick a toothpick through his labret hole.

He used to pierce and he tells me no matter what you pierce, you're going to have a hole somewhere or evidence that you have had a piercing there at one point or another.

I have my nose pierced and I LOVE it!  My studs used to fall out a lot when I first pierced it, and shoving a new one back in caused infection once, but now I have no issues.

I forget it's there!  Only thing is sometimes my nose peels around it, I just clean it up with q-tips and take it out for cleaning every once in a while.

My friend Jenn can actually take hers out for days at a time and have no issues putting hers back in.  I haven't tried, but my nose has been pierced for almost 3 years.

Go with the nose or monroe for sure.  This is so gorgeous and lovely!

*I would suggest you get some stick on body jewels and wear them around for a while.  Put one on your nose, above your lip, etc. *_

 
Ouch, for the boyfriend's accident! Is his labret hole really visible? It doesn't matter if there is small hole forever, just not really big so you can see through it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have a photo? Of his labret?

And stick on body jewels are good idea! Lol, I can already imagine myself going around with teal or purple heart shaped stick on my nose or monroe position, or even under/above my lips! hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I got a monroe done and I couldnt eat for about a day. I took it out about 3 years ago and Iam left with a hole on my right side!! Its so annoying, people ask me if I can spit water through it._

 
Do you have a picture of your monroe hole, perhaps?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 18, 2008)

His hole is pretty small.  I'll sneak a picture for you.

As for the jewels, I like the diamond clear colored ones.  Just the little bitty tiny ones...like the ones that are part of a stick on design.  (Yes, the really tacky ones)

I'll post a pic for you once I get one from him.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 20, 2008)

I think ultimately it's up to you what you think looks good on you!!
A useful tip is try stick on gems in the place your piercing could be, or something like small sequins and eyelash glue.. or even those clip on rings for some locations.

Personally, I'm tempted to say a centre labret or centre vertical labret because i think it suits most people and isn't so much of a quick fashion trend as side labrets (no offence to people with side labrets -i have two on the left, i just meant i think the centre one is a bit more classic). I'm pretty biased because i love oral piercings -how they look and getting them done.
Another suggestion would be a madonna -they're pretty and can be quite girly with sparkly jewellery if you want. Also, neither of these choices are particularly outrageous or difficult to heal or prone to migration.

As far as gums go: I've had oral piercings for 6 years and have no evidence of gum erosion, but it'll vary a lot from person to person. (I have centre labret, left-side labrets x2, smiley, madonna, tongue x2.)
When i take my madonna out, the small hole is visible, but i don't think it's a big deal. With the centre labret, the hole is kinda hidden below my lip, so it's not as noticeable. Oral piercings are also pretty quick to heal.

As for other facial piercings: my nostrils took a long time (about a year) to fully heal. Nostrils also tend to close up quite quickly -it varies from person to person, but i have problems if mine's out for more than an hour. My septum was a lot quicker and easier to heal.

I haven't had eyebrows, but i have had two anti-eyebrows, one next to, parallel to my eye, the other vertical below my eye. Neither had much chance of healing too well, the bottom one started to reject quickly. The higher one started to reject after i caught it while washing my hair -i might get that one re-pierced because it looked more likely to heal on me. The scars from my anti-eyebrows are minimal, less than would be expected i think, no one can notice them unless i tell them/they knew me when they were in.


----------



## bebs (Apr 25, 2008)

ok.. I know this is kinda late in the game and a few months after the fact.. but I thought I would post the photos of the threaded jewelry as well as the different types of nose jewelry .. that I have and have had in (what tried and failed, and what worked great)












the first time I had my nose done. I had the normal screw put in.. I had a hard time with it.. as it got caught on things a lot of the time and after time closed up after a night of being out with a bad cold.. I went back a month or so later, and I got it re done with a stud put in.. and what a difference.. no annoying feeling in your nose, and it didn't fall out or anything! its the best to have in when it is healing and all around easier to keep in

Internally and Externally threaded Jewelry: 






http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...s/DSC07252.jpg

also a great site to find places.. and I cant believe I forgot to post it last time I was here Association of Professional Piercers .. you will find the best shops from this site.. they have done a lot of the questioning and looking into things for you.. but don't be afraid to poke around and ask questions anyways!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 30, 2008)

I would definitely go the nostril. The nostril is not only the cutest in my opinion, but it's the most socially acceptable-ie you can wear it in more jobs. The eyebrow, labret, and a ton of other ones would not be accepted at my job, and there are many places that allow no piercings besides one in each ear. I was lucky that I was able to get my nostril pierced because technically our company is a VERY conservative one and in some areas, the no more than two earrings per ear and no other visible piercings rule applies, but it is not a huge deal at my store.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (May 1, 2008)

Wow Bebs!! Thanks for all that! Now I can be sure  no one will trick me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KikiB - yeah, I'm considering nostril...for start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cute and simple piercing.


----------

